

Ask HN: Education in a kindergarten - mxmpawn

Lately I've been thinking about working in the education field, using my programming knowledge(web, ML, NLP). My parents have a kindergarten(250+ kids from 2 to 5 years) so I thought about starting there and then expand.<p>I've no idea what to do yet, so I'm starting to analyze the possibilities.<p>Does someone has any experiences or ideas about this to share?.
======
michaelpinto
I think you need to go to the next step: What exact job would you want in
education? For example being a first grade teacher is different than working
with say older special ed kids and that's different than being an
administrator. Also if you really want to get into education you need to
embrace that with it's own passion and not try to bring your code skills into
it, unless you want to teach people how to code. Something to keep in mind is
that going into K-12 often requires a post-grad degree.

PS I'd talk to a wide range of folks who work in education and visit some grad
programs like Columbia Teachers College. You want to meet people who work in
the field.

